# -   !
, !

    ,   . 
       ,     ! 
   -    ...     ( -   !!!).     ,     ,    ...     -    !

  !!!

----------


## mvf

. -, , 15 (   -  ).

----------

- -     ,    ...

----------

:Confused:  :Embarrassment: 
    ...

----------

, ,      "  " ( . ), " " ( ) - , ,   ,    -    ,     ???

----------

> ...


:    ,       :Wink:

----------

> :    ,


...

----------

,       ,   2  :
1)          .
2)       ,     ,   . .      /.    ,           ...,      .
..      ,  .

----------


## Oldlady

2007    50  ,   .     ,         .             .     .   .        . ,     ,   ...   ,      ?

----------


## .

?   50    :Embarrassment:   ,  -  ,    -

----------


## .

> ,  -  ,    -

----------


## Oldlady

> 


 ,  ?      ?   ? 
              . - ,   , ,  ! :Frown:

----------


## Ravgen

, .

     ()      ,             .,                .          ,             .

     1998 ,         .         ..       .

 ,    ,          -.     ,      ,         .

      -  -   ,        -    .

          ,           -          .

                                                                   ,

----------


## -1

> ?   50     ,  -  ,    -


  :Redface:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -1

*Ravgen*,      .        "".   . 
    . (       ).
**  . . 
            .       ( ..   ,      )        .
  ""    ( ..),      ""         .
.   ,  . ""    :Cool:

----------


## .

-         !   ,    .
      ?   !

----------


## -

50,      .
    ,     . ,        .       .       ,     .        -    ,     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,   ,  .     -   .   .   ,      ?! 
    ,    ,       ,       .   :Smilie:

----------


## -1

*-*,        .

----------


## RomanTikh

, 

rtikhomirov@yandex.ru .
          .

----------

